#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Sistema de Energia "Provedor"

## iPaulocesar

Boa tarde, estou tento problema com queima de equipamentos em momentos de chuvas com raios, perdi 3 na ultima semana.
Pesquisando encontrei equipamentos da Volt, mais não sei se o mesmo vai suporta os equipamentos ligados.

Cada PoP tem (Tenho 4)
4: APC 54-90
1: RB 750G3r
1: Modem NET

Quando começa a Chover estou sendo obrigado a desligar os equipamentos, cada chuva demora em media 1h.
Queria investir em um sistema com proteção a raios e que poça segurar os equipamentos ligados por umas 5h.

Encontrei esse esquema.


Duas baterias Estacionarias Moura 12v 7a
Uma Régua POE
Fonte Nobreak Full Power 200w 24v/7a

O que eu não sei e se "esse esquema de equipamentos" ira conseguir segurar tudo isso ligado.
4: APC 54-90
1: RB 750G3r
1: Modem NET

Onde eu devo melhorar?
O que devo Mudar ou acrescentar?

Posso colocar uma Régua Calha PDU  ligada diretamente na fonte ?

Todos os Pop tem aterramento só falta mesmo esse sistema de proteção;


---- Edição ----

Existe também esse sistema mais compacto
Funciona mesmo ? Poderia fica despreocupado ?


Fonte Nobreak Mini MAX PEO de baixo Custo


---- Edição ----
Eu ate encontrei muita coisa aqui no fórum falando sobre o assunto, mais eles estão em 2013, não tinha como fazer perguntas por la.

----------


## alextaws

Sua torre possui para raio? sua torre esta feito o aterramento? a energia da torre tem o plug de aterramento? os rádios da torre, tem algums modelos que possibilitam o aterramento em determinado local, se o seu permiti, você tem esse aterramento?

----------


## rubem

A APC 5A-90 consome uns 5W. Se são 4, dá 20W.

RB750Gr3 uns 3W com baixo tráfego.

"Modem Net" não ajuda como descrição, se for ADSL uns 6 ou 7W, se for cable modem talvez 10W, fibra sem wifi 5 ou 6W. Pega média de 6W.

20+3+6= 29W

Em 24V isso dá 29/24= 1,2A por hora.

Pra 5h seria 5*1,2 = 6Ah ao todo. 

Bateria de 7Ah na real fornece isso só em C100, que é a descarga em 100 horas, com descarga rápida tipo menos de 10 horas a capacidade real vai ser algo na casa dos 6Ah mesmo. Mas isso quando novas.

E bateria desse tipo NÃO foi feita pra descarga completa, ideal seria descarregar só algo tipo 30 ou 40% da bateria cada vez (Se for diário, 20% de descarga no máximo), ou seja, precisaria baterias somando uns 20Ah pra cima (3 baterias de 7Ah em paralelo dá isso, precisaria 6 ao todo!), aí já fica mais caro que botar meia duzias de hastes de cobre e fazer uma aterramento simples pro equipamento.

(Se o modem não for de fibra, TEM QUE colocar proteção na entrada dele, sendo hpna, adsl ou vdsl tem que colocar protetor com centelhador, e aterrar esse protetor (Só pra isso uma mísera haste de cobre de 2,4m em local tipo gramado (Terra seca é ruim, não coloque isso debaixo de concreto onde nunca molha, prefira grama ou qualquer lugar que receba chuva, finque a haste e enterre tudo, nada de deixar 1 palmo pra fora, coloque 1 palmo pra DENTRO do solo, com o cabo enterrado mesmo))

E isso se o APC 5A-90 aguenta 24V, a RB sei que aguenta. O modem depende, na pior das hipóteses tem que comprar um conversor dc-dc pra passar pra tensão do modem (9 ou 12V digamos), custa R$ 10-15 fora frete, mas precisa ajustar com multímetro (Que custa R$ 15 a 20 e todo mundo devia ter em casa).

É bom ter no break DC, mas descarga completa várias vezes é uma solução ruim (E se você não estiver presente na hora?) pra esse problema, aterramento não é caro, hastes e cabo de cobre pra interligar eles, um enxadão pra fazer umas valetas, um martelo pra fincar as hastes, protetor ethernet fica mais caro que as hastes propriamente! (Protetor pra linha telefônica tem em qualquer no break AC ou estabilizador, e em alguns filtros de linha, é só usar aqueles 2 RJ-11, mesmo que seja VDSL2 desde que tenha par metálico pode usar aquilo, não é exclusivo pra ADSL só porque tem RJ-11. Mas aquilo só atua se ligar o terra do aparelho (Que nem precisa estar na tomada ou ligado) estiver ligado a um aterramento de verdade (Repito, pra só uma linha telefônica até só 1 haste já ajuda MUITO! Custa R$ 30, liga com qualquer cabo minimamente grosso de 2mm ou pouco mais, não precisa muita coisa pros problemas que vem pela linha telefônica (Que são muitos, porque rede elétrica tem aterramento no neutro em alguns postes, mas rede telefônica não tem aterramento nos postes, é fiação muito exposta a indução de alta tensão, lá na central a cia telefônica tem um centelhador em CADA linha, centelhadores aterrados, ideal seria cada cliente ter o mesmo no seu lado, centelhador aterrado, aí teria zero queimas de modens e equiptos ligados neles, zero queimas de telefones e etc. Pessoal as vezes acha que o problema é na rede elétrica só porque fonte queimou, mas tem que ver que aquele é o ponto mais frágil da ligação, a descarga pela linha telefônica tenta chegar no terra mais próximo, que é o neutro da rede elétrica, e se tiver que pular 1cm de trilha numa fonte ou roteador, é isso que vai fazer).

----------


## luti1901

Eu iria de fonte nobreak da VA. Tem de 12v 24v e várias opções acho q de 3a a 8a. Ela protegê a bateria desligando a fonte ao a bateria cair pra 10.5v.

----------


## Nilton Nakao

Primeiramente verifique sua rede elétrica interna principalmente se o imóvel tiver mais de 10 anos de construção; reforma praticamente não vale, por que a maioria troca piso, porta, janela, mas parte elétrica e hidráulica fica no esquecimento. Sendo torre em área rural ou urbana acrescente a vistoria no para-raio por uma empresa certificada.

As torres daqui todas são aterradas, e usam a própria estrutura de aço para transporte de descarga. Pessoalmente acho que se usar cabo de para-raio com isoladores no momento da descarga principalmente se a umidade do ar for baixa, vai formar como se fosse um "capacitor", logo terá uma "indução" à torre podendo aumentar exponencialmente o DDP, exatamente como funciona os veículos que possuam o distribuidor de um motor a gasolina ou álcool, ou mesmo o CRT das TVs e monitores antigos. Nesse aspecto não existe senso em comum.

Eu aconselho em usar um transformador de isolação, embora possa aumentar em 10% o consumo de energia. Entrada 127 volts ou 230 volts e com saída em 115 ou 230 e o dobro pelos menos de carga consumida( consumo 100 watts = capacidade 200 watts), conveniente multiplicar por 1,4142 devido a fatores externos na distribuição da concessionária de energia.
Eu uso um de 1000 watts, com entrada 230 volts e saída 120 volts e o PC, monitor, caixa de som 50 watts, impressora( tinha), e em 10 anos nunca queimou a fonte e os cooler já troquei duas vezes, mesmo lubrificando a cada 6 meses. Roteador, switch, modem, alarme são ligados em outro sistema, por que estes são ligados 24 horas por dia.

Para-raio visa proteger vidas, aterramento no imóvel visa evitar acidentes que pode ser fatais; proteger os equipamentos é consequência do investimento.
Você vai limpar na máquina de lavar, geladeira, microondas, fogão, por um momento esquece de desplugar da tomada, como não existe aterramento toma um baita choque. Xinga as mãe, o pai, o avô... aterramento serve para isso; ou então você vai mexer num switch de 48 portas, todas ocupadas, num choque você quebra 10 conectores e o desgraçado do funcionário( alta rotatividade) não seguiu os padrões estabelecidos, cadê a internet reclama os clientes.

Semana passada, meu cliente por conta da rede da distribuidora teve boa parte dos eletrônicos danificados e outras podem estar por vir; quando disse a ele pra providenciar o aterramento de sua rede interna o eletricista dele disse-lhe que é besteira. O telefone rural é aterrado, nada aconteceu de imediato pelo menos, mas o resto, só salvou lâmpadas com reatores convencionais, geladeira e TVs por estarem ligados ao aterramento.

----------


## iPaulocesar

Minha "torre" e uma telescópica, tem 18M, o aterramento esta somente onde os aparelhos estão ligados, diretamente da tomada para os rádios.

Semelhante a essa,

----------


## iPaulocesar

> A APC 5A-90 consome uns 5W. Se são 4, dá 20W.
> 
> RB750Gr3 uns 3W com baixo tráfego.
> 
> "Modem Net" não ajuda como descrição, se for ADSL uns 6 ou 7W, se for cable modem talvez 10W, fibra sem wifi 5 ou 6W. Pega média de 6W.
> 
> 20+3+6= 29W
> 
> Em 24V isso dá 29/24= 1,2A por hora.
> ...


Acabei esquecendo de informa: Cable modem
Já tenho o aterramento em um local onde pega chuva.
O local e gramado e o aterramento esta por baixo, são 6 hastes de cobre de 2.50 metros, fio cobre NU 2mm, ligadas no circuito exclusivo da "torre", a torre tem a energia separada da residencia.

Então o que pude entender: e que sairia mais barato as hastes de cobre do que todo esse sistema, montei o arretamento depois do ocorrido, e agora queria melhora, porem como você informou eu já estaria devidamente protegido. 

Mais e Se faltar energia? você sugere que eu adicione mais 1 bateria ?

Acrescentando mais uma bateria eu poderia manter ligado O Modem e a RB, usando uma régua de tomada ?
_
A falta de energia e muito difícil passar de 30 m, mais estou me preparando pra um senário um pouco pior._

----------


## iPaulocesar

> Eu iria de fonte nobreak da VA. Tem de 12v 24v e várias opções acho q de 3a a 8a. Ela protegê a bateria desligando a fonte ao a bateria cair pra 10.5v.


Seria realmente bem mais pratico e bem mais rápido.

----------


## iPaulocesar

> *Primeiramente verifique sua rede elétrica interna principalmente se o imóvel tiver mais de 10 anos de construção*; reforma praticamente não vale, por que a maioria troca piso, porta, janela, mas parte elétrica e hidráulica fica no esquecimento. Sendo torre em área rural ou urbana acrescente a vistoria no para-raio por uma empresa certificada.
> 
> As torres daqui todas são aterradas, e usam a própria estrutura de aço para transporte de descarga. Pessoalmente acho que se usar cabo de para-raio com isoladores no momento da descarga principalmente se a umidade do ar for baixa, vai formar como se fosse um "capacitor", logo terá uma "indução" à torre podendo aumentar exponencialmente o DDP, exatamente como funciona os veículos que possuam o distribuidor de um motor a gasolina ou álcool, ou mesmo o CRT das TVs e monitores antigos. Nesse aspecto não existe senso em comum.
> 
> Eu aconselho em usar um transformador de isolação, embora possa aumentar em 10% o consumo de energia. Entrada 127 volts ou 230 volts e com saída em 115 ou 230 e o dobro pelos menos de carga consumida( consumo 100 watts = capacidade 200 watts), conveniente multiplicar por 1,4142 devido a fatores externos na distribuição da concessionária de energia.
> Eu uso um de 1000 watts, com entrada 230 volts e saída 120 volts e o PC, monitor, caixa de som 50 watts, impressora( tinha), e em 10 anos nunca queimou a fonte e os cooler já troquei duas vezes, mesmo lubrificando a cada 6 meses. Roteador, switch, modem, alarme são ligados em outro sistema, por que estes são ligados 24 horas por dia.
> 
> Para-raio visa proteger vidas, aterramento no imóvel visa evitar acidentes que pode ser fatais; proteger os equipamentos é consequência do investimento.
> Você vai limpar na máquina de lavar, geladeira, microondas, fogão, por um momento esquece de desplugar da tomada, como não existe aterramento toma um baita choque. Xinga as mãe, o pai, o avô... aterramento serve para isso; ou então você vai mexer num switch de 48 portas, todas ocupadas, num choque você quebra 10 conectores e o desgraçado do funcionário( alta rotatividade) não seguiu os padrões estabelecidos, cadê a internet reclama os clientes.
> ...


A energia que liga a "Torre" e novinha , algo em torno de 9 meses.
não posso correr o risco de aumentar o consumo de energia em 10%, pensei em investir em energia solar, mais ainda não tenho cliente suficiente pra cobrir o investimento.

Eu queria mesmo era um sistema que me proteja de raios e em uma eventual falta de energia possa manter meus equipamentos ligados.

----------


## rubem

Se já tem um aterramento não tão básico (Praticamente 13m de hastes pra 18m de torre tá ok, não aguenta raio direto mas acho mais fácil a torre cair quando um disco voador com um ET embriagado bater, 18m em área residencial urbana é bem baixo, teria que só ligar os protetores nele.

O protetor de linha telefonica pra cable modem com conector F (Igual de TV, parabólica e TV a cabo) seria digamos um desse:

http://www.lojaeletrica.com.br/prote...27,dept,0.aspx

Simplesmente faz o sinal passar por ele, e liga o pino central da tomada (Terra) no aterramento, se quiser usar isso como protetor pra tomada, a vontade, mas precisar não precisa.

Se o cable modem fica longe da RB750m, tipo 30m de cabo ethernet, poderia colocar um protetor ethernet, e aterrar ele também, seria um desse:

http://www.lojaeletrica.com.br/prote...ept,17001.aspx

Pras CPE's tem a alimentação via POE (Nada a ver com ethernet gigabit com ou sem poe, cada tipo exige protetor ethernet específico), tem opções tipo isso:
https://www.submarino.com.br/produto...oe-111br-china

Todo protetor tem que estar ligado no aterramento, por fio MAIS grosso que o fio de alimentação (Não importa se é só um switch de 4W, usa fio de 2mm pra cima pra ligar ao aterramento).

Sobre no break VA de 24V, tem que ver o seguinte:

Esse modelo é feito pra ligar só 1 bateria de 7A (2 em série):
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-276v3a07a-_JM
Ele tem 0,7A pra carga, então serve pra bateria de 7Ah.

Já esse aqui tem 2A pra carga das baterias:
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...v7a2a-220w-_JM
Esse é ideal então pra baterias somando 20Ah (3 de 7Ah em paralelo somam 21Ah, ainda serve bem)

Eles tem modelo que manda 6A pro carregador, é perfeito pra baterias somando 60Ah. Só não achei anúncio no perfil deles no ML com só 1 unidade, mas é esse:
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-24v-7a-6a-_JM

Enfim, tem que ver qual no break DC vai comprar, a bateria TEM QUE ser escolhida com base na corrente que o carregador manda, porque se colocar bateria de 45Ah nesse carregador que manda míseros 0,7A pra carga, além de levar 4 dias pra carregar, tem uns 30% de chance de desequalização. A carga TEM QUE ser feita com corrente correta, 10 a 20% da capacidade da bateria (0,7 a 1,4A pra baterias somando 7Ah).


O no break que manda 2A tá até ok, põe 2 baterias em paralelo (4 baterias ao todo, 2 pares paralelos em série) e terá 14Ah armazenados, com consumo de 1,2A.hora vai ter energia pra umas 10 horas sem eletricidade vindo da rua. Se colocar só bateria de 7Ah vai ter energia pra umas 4,5 horas. Se tem black-out normal de 30 minutos, isso tá ok. Dia que for usar energia solar vai ter igual que comprar bateria MUITO maior (Pra ter descarga de só 20% por noite) mas um nobreak de 2A já ajuda em alguma coisa pros dias nublados (Não carrega muito, mas mantém o equipamento alimentado enquanto estiver na tomada, ao menos evita descarga). Enfim, numa integração com energia solar ele não seria perdido.

(Mas se já quiser comprar controlador de carga solar e usar fonte de 15V nele, pra no futuro acrescentar painel solar e baterias maiores, pode, é um investimento baixo por enquanto, controlador EPSolar tá R$ 100, e tem os xing-ling de R$ 60, é só alimentar com QUALQUER fonte de 15 a 20V (Tipo de notebook) que ele controlará a carga correta nas baterias, e impedirá descarga profunda. Falo de gambiarras funcionais tipo: https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...9&d=1425272616 ou https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...1&d=1447950419 ou https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...0&d=1505844407 )

----------


## iPaulocesar

Obrigado por separa um tempo para responder o tópico.
 Tudo esta muito claro, todos os links e as proteções necessárias e algumas ate dispensáveis dependendo do senário citado por vocês.
Como por ex: a distancia que o modem esta da RB, ou pelo fato do aterramento esta bem feito e/ou a altura da "antena" em uma área urbana ser baixa, com 18M (Já pedi um orçamento e vou colocar 25M de torre triangular, antes do final deste ano, conforme o dinheiro entra eu irei melhorando a estrutura em todos os POP's) .
Mais infelizmente para minha tristeza, eu fui um dos alunos que dizia ao professor de Química e Física que eu não iria precisar da formula da PILHA ao longo da vida, e vejam só onde eu parei.


Enfim..

*O Rubem diz:*
"_Bateria desse tipo NÃO foi feita pra descarga completa, ideal seria descarregar só algo tipo 30 ou 40% da bateria cada vez (Se for diário, 20% de descarga no máximo), ou seja, precisaria baterias somando uns 20Ah pra cima (3 baterias de 7Ah em paralelo dá isso, precisaria 6 ao todo!), aí já fica mais caro que botar meia duzias de hastes de cobre e fazer uma aterramento simples pro equipamento._"


Elas provavelmente não irão ficar mais de 30 minutos sem carga da rede elétrica, na pior das piores hipóteses 1 hora sem energia.
a rede elétrica aqui da localidade e bem estável e quase não oscila, em uma escala de 0 / 10 ela esta em 2/10.
então tento em vista que já tenho _"(Praticamente 13m de hastes pra 18m de torre tá ok, não aguenta raio direto mas acho mais fácil a torre cair quando um disco voador com um ET embriagado bater, 18m em área residencial urbana é bem baixo, teria que só ligar os protetores nele.)"_ Então nesse caso as baterias dariam conta por um bom tempo pois por pouquíssimo tempo elas iriam segurar a falta de energia, e como as chuvas duram mais +- 30 minutos que e onde ocorre a falta de energia devido a raios elas teriam um longo período de vida não descarregando mais que 30% da sua capacidade total de armazenamento.

A ideia e proteger tudo não deixar nada fora do sistema de proteção.

Como não tenho controle do que vem pelo cabo coaxial irei colocar no meio esse protetor de surto
PROTETOR DPS CLAMPER CABO COM LED DE SINALIZAÇÃO 8530 que você indicou.
ou essas outras opções já que ligarei a alimentação do modem diretamente no banco de baterias.

Iclamper Cabo Coaxial Dps Proteção Contra Raios E Surtos
Protetor Coaxial F 20v
Protetor Cabo Coaxial Estado Sólido

_Se o cable modem fica longe da RB750m, tipo 30m de cabo ethernet, poderia colocar um protetor ethernet, e aterrar ele também, seria um desse:_




> O cable modem fica a 2 Metros de distancia, tenho duas unidades do Ubiquiti Eth-sp Ethernet Surge Protector acho que posso colocar entre o cable modem e a RB.



_Pras CPE's tem a alimentação via POE (Nada a ver com ethernet gigabit com ou sem poe, cada tipo exige protetor ethernet específico), tem opções tipo isso:
Protetor De Raios Centelhador Poe 111br China
_




> Você ve algum problema eu substituir o link indicado por essas Régua Poe 5 Portas já que elas tem fuzilável de proteção, ou eu devo mesmo assim colocar a proteção que vc indicou ?


*Todo protetor tem que estar ligado no aterramento, por fio MAIS grosso que o fio de alimentação (Não importa se é só um switch de 4W, usa fio de 2mm pra cima pra ligar ao aterramento).*

Aterramento com cabo de 2mm e os fios que fazer a ligação entre as haste foi de cobre nu.


*O que eu não entendi foi a parti daqui:*

_Sobre no break VA de 24V, tem que ver o seguinte:

Esse modelo é feito pra ligar só 1 bateria de 7A (2 em série):
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-276v3a07a-_JM
Ele tem 0,7A pra carga, então serve pra bateria de 7Ah.

Já esse aqui tem 2A pra carga das baterias:
Fonte Nobreak Online 24v7a+2a - 220w
Esse é ideal então pra baterias somando 20Ah (3 de 7Ah em paralelo somam 21Ah, ainda serve bem)


Essa parte do seu comentário aguentaria tudo isso ligado junto.




A APC 5A-90 consome uns 5W. Se são 4, dá 20W.
RB750Gr3 uns 3W com baixo tráfego.
Cable Modem talvez 10W
20+3+10= 33W

Em 24V isso dá 33/24= 1,4A por hora.
Pra 5h seria 5*1,2 = 7Ah ao todo




nesse esquema



Onde na imagem aparece o aparelho Volt eu colocaria Fonte Nobreak Online 24v7a+2a - 220w.

A Fonte Nobreak Full Power 200w 24v/7a e inferior, referente a informada por você?

Porem onde na imagem esta escrito EQUIPAMENTOS eu colocaria uma Régua de tomadas dessas em vez da Régua Poe 5 Portas e ligaria Régua Poe 5 Portas diretamente na Régua de tomadas dessas com os outros equipamentos ?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eles tem modelo que manda 6A pro carregador, é perfeito pra baterias somando 60Ah. Só não achei anúncio no perfil deles no ML com só 1 unidade, mas é esse:
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-24v-7a-6a-_JM

Enfim, tem que ver qual no break DC vai comprar, a bateria TEM QUE ser escolhida com base na corrente que o carregador manda, porque se colocar bateria de 45Ah nesse carregador que manda míseros 0,7A pra carga, além de levar 4 dias pra carregar, tem uns 30% de chance de desequalização. A carga TEM QUE ser feita com corrente correta, 10 a 20% da capacidade da bateria (0,7 a 1,4A pra baterias somando 7Ah)._

Esse seu comentário se mostra muitíssimo importante, pois você aborta tanto a forma que as betarias devem ser carregadas, quanto a forma que a energia e enviada para os aparelhos.


Então e isso, obrigado por esta colocando Links no texto, sem eles eu provavelmente não encontraria os equipamentos.

Outra questão muito interessante que você levantou foi a ideia de aproveitar o mesmo esquema para uma futura energia solar.


*Dia que for usar energia solar vai ter igual que comprar bateria MUITO maior (Pra ter descarga de só 20% por noite) mas um nobreak de 2A já ajuda em alguma coisa pros dias nublados (Não carrega muito, mas mantém o equipamento alimentado enquanto estiver na tomada, ao menos evita descarga). Enfim, numa integração com energia solar ele não seria perdido*

Qual equipamento eu deveria comprar junto a esse esquema pra ficar aguardando a energia solar ?
com tudo que eu falei onde ele se encaixaria no esquema;



Onde a Fonte Nobreak Online 24v7a+2a - 220w seria aproveitada ou ate mesmo a Fonte Nobreak Full Power 200w 24v/7a dependendo da sua resposta? pois no meu entender eu abandonaria e energia convencional e passaria para a energia solar, onde a fonte nesse caso seria aproveitada?


Ou você esta dizendo para que eu não compre a fonte e sim o controlador solar, montando o esquema a baixo.




Nesse esquema onde estaria o aterramento ?

O que vocês tem a dizer.

----------


## Poemander

"Mas se já quiser comprar controlador de carga solar e usar fonte de 15V nele, pra no futuro acrescentar painel solar e baterias maiores, pode, é um investimento baixo por enquanto, controlador EPSolar tá R$ 100, e tem os xing-ling de R$ 60, é só alimentar com *QUALQUER fonte de 15 a 20V* (Tipo de notebook) que ele controlará a carga correta nas baterias, e impedirá descarga profunda."

Amigo Rubem... no caso de duas baterias de 12v x 7Ah, somando 24v, qual seria a faixa de tensão da fonte a ser usada com o controlador de carga para carregar as duas baterias?

Abraço.

----------


## rubem

@*iPaulocesar*

Vejo que você ainda tá misturando baterias com proteção pra raios, mas uma coisa não tem nada a ver com a outra.

Se a eletricidade do bairro acaba, isso não é proteção nenhuma contra raios, porque aqueles 5km de fiação nos postes ainda está exposta a campos eletromagnéticos dos raios, enquanto seu equipamento estiver ligado em qualquer fio (Fase ou neutro, por isso rele de estabilizador ou nobreak não adianta) à rede da rua, vai estar sujeito a dano caso essa rede da rua receba descarga (E isso ocorre com ou sem eletricidade nela).

Bateria é proteção pra não ficar sem alimentação nos equipamentos, pra esse caso qualquer no break DC 24V que mande 0,5 a 1,5A pras baterias de 7Ah serve (Esse é o mínimo, se quiser colocar 900Ah em baterias, com no break DC que mande uns 90A, a vontade. Tem mínimo mas não tem máximo. Pode ligar só 1 ventilador de 30W em Itaipu inteira que não tem problema, o ventilador vai consumir só 30W).

Protetor aterrado, seja ethernet, seja coaxial, ou pra linha telefônica, é pra proteção pra surtos nesses fios, o ethernet vai proteger surto no cabo de rede onde está plugado, o coaxial vai proteger de surto no cabo coaxial onde está, e assim vai, cada um protege o cabo onde está plugado (E não faz efeito no cabo do lado).

Sobre a implementação com solar no futuro, sobre esse no break da Volt:
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...24v7a-volt-_JM

Lá nos detalhes tem: Corrente do carregador: 500mA. 
Isso é 0,5A. É 1/4 da corrente do carregador da VA, que tem 2A.
Esse da Volt só serve pra bateria pequena tipo 7Ah, ele não consegue fazer uma carga completa com segurança em baterias de digamos 26Ah (Coisa que o modelo da VA com 2A consegue). Lembra de ver sempre a corrente do carregador, porque esta parte não tem nada a ver com a corrente que o no break fornece aos equipamentos, internamente eles tem 2 (duas) fontes chaveadas separadas, uma alimenta os equipamentos, e outra carrega as baterias. Que EU SAIBA todos os modelos da Volt tem carregador de apenas 0,5A, por isso não uso nem recomendo. A VA é mais realista, tem modelos de 0,7A pra baterias de 7Ah, tem modelo de 2A pra baterias de 14 a 26Ah, e tem modelo de 6A, pra baterias de 36 a 60Ah.

Agora que você postou isso:
https://under-linux.org/attachment.p...8&d=1508507722
Tô acho que você quer usar inversor ou nobreak AC, é isso?

Porque se tem 12 ou 24V, e a RB e os AP's funcionando com 9 a 28V (Tem um A no meio, que dizer que aceitam qualquer tensão nesse range, seja 12V, 14V, 17V, 19V, 21V, etc), pra que desperdiçar energia com inversor e fonte? O jeito mais simples é botar os 12 ou 24V direto no patch panel POE. Se ele tiver um conector P4 do lado, é universal isso, negativo fora e positivo no meio do plug P4, liga assim:


No futuro, na hora de integrar com solução solar, muda pra isso:


Se fizer isso com sistema 24V, é só achar fonte de 30V ou quase (Difíceis de achar) e usar painel solar 24V (Todos os painéis até uns 150W são 12V, todos acima de uns 200W são 24V. Tem poucas exceções).

No break DC é mais complicado integrar com sistema solar porque carregador sempre lê a tensão da bateria, e quando você coloca 2 carregadores (Um do no break e outro do controlador solar) em paralelo um engana o outro, eles leem a tensão dos carregadores e não a tensão real das baterias, até ocorre carga mas ela é lenta e com rendimento ruim (Desperdiça muita eletricidade, então não sugiro no break DC + controlador solar, alias, não recomendo 2 carregadores (Fonte não é carregador, não coisas diferentes) nem em paralelo nem em série). 

Enfim, com energia solar aquela régua pra AC (127V ou 220V da tomada) não tem função, isso seria pro caso de usar inversor ou nobreak AC, que desperdiça RIOS de eletricidade (80% de rendimento na inversão, mais 90% de rendimento na fonte original, e de cara já perdeu 30%, mando pro lixo 1/3 da eletricidade!).


@*Poemander*

Essa tensão pra controlador 24V depende do controlador, esses baratos funcionam com 27 a 36 ou 38V, alguns controladores de marca exigem 29V como mínimo mas também aceitam até uns 42 o 44V! Basicamente se a bateria tem que chegar até 27V, e o controlador "come" pelo menos 0,5V (Alguns 1V!), então a tensão na entrada tem que ser a tensão da bateria + a perdida pelo controlador, no caso desses controladores PWM baratos uns 27,5V já tá muito bom, se chegasse a 28V seria melhor. 

Onde achar fonte de tanta tensão? Boa pergunta. As industriais 24V com ajuste no trimpot na lateral ( ADJ V nesses aqui: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...a-110-220v-_JM ) só chegam até uns 26,5 ou 26,7V, pelo menos as que medi, é raro uma delas ir até 27V, e se botar 26,5V na entrada de um controlador PWM barato, na bateria mesmo vai ter só 26V, que vem a ser 13V por bateria, é uma carga de só uns 80%, e tem alguma chance da bateria sulfatar se ficar muito tempo com essa tensão baixa (Meses ou anos, depende da bateria).

Pra esse caso prefiro isso aqui:


Nesse caso, usando painel 24V e tudo 24V, caso a fonte chaveada só chegue até uns 26,2V, pode usar, os 3 diodos em série na saída do controlador solar darão uma tensão tipo 24,9V, de modo que só vai haver consumo das baterias quando faltar eletricidade.

Mas já que tem painel solar 24V, melhor ainda fazer isso aqui, pra reduzir a conta de luz de fato:

Nesse sistema sempre que houver sol as baterias vão ser carregadas até mais de 13V (13,2V, 13,5V, 13,8V, depende do controlador. Dobre a tensão pra sistemas 24V), e a alimentação sairá automaticamente do sistema solar, AUTOMATICAMENTE mesmo, é diodo, hora que a tensão está maior em um, passa por ele, diodo é simples assim mesmo, sem tem 2 em paralelos, com fontes diferentes de tensão, o consumo sempre sai do que tem maior tensão, não tem tempo de fechamento de relé. Enfim, enquanto tiver sol o sistema solar irá alimentar tudo, e hora que o sol sumir a tensão das baterias vai cair até os 13V (Ou tensão que ajustar a fonte chaveada), e a fonte é que vai passar a alimentar o equipamento. Caso a eletricidade acabem aí quem alimentará tudo será as baterias do sistema solar (Terá 13V nelas, ou uns 80% de carga, o que nesse caso não é problema já que você não está carregando até 13V, estará carregando até o que o controlador solar mandar, uns 13,8V geralmente. Você vai carregar até 13,8V todo dia, e DESCARREGAR até 13V, ou seja, vai comer um ciclo de pouco mais de 15% por dia, situação onde a bateria dura 4 anos ou pouco mais). Nesse caso a fonte chaveada vai consumir quase zero eletricidade de dia quando tem sol, nem precisa desligar porque esse tipo de fonte gasta uns 3 ou 4W quando não tem consumo, até estabilizador e no break gastam mais que isso então é um gasto que pode desprezar. 

Prefiro esse sistema porque nele dá pra usar uma fonte 24V que chega só até 26V no trimpot de ajuste, mas também porque diminui a conta de energia elétrica (São umas 6 a 10h a menos de gasto nessa fonte, que será o período em que o sistema solar estará alimentando tudo. Se tiver painel maior, e bateria maior, dá pra ficar 20h com a fonte quase sem uso, mas aí já chega perto do gasto de sistema todo solar, isso é gambiarra pra quem tem painel pequeno e bateria pequena, que dá conta só de 3 a 10h de equipamento ligado.

----------


## iPaulocesar

Muito obrigado pelas respostas, me tirou muitas duvidas, eu realmente não saberia me sair dessa situação;.

Mais eu não usaria inversor, a ideia era usar Terminais elétricos e ligar a régua de tomada direto na saída Loads do controlador de carga para que nem um equipamento ficasse de fora caso ocorra a falta de energia, porque não adiantaria deixar so as antenas ligadas, com o modem e a RB desligada, porem você informou que "com energia solar aquela régua pra AC (127V ou 220V da tomada) não tem função, isso seria pro caso de usar inversor ou nobreak AC"

Já que não tem função qual seria a solução para deixar tudo ligado ?
Teria que fazer o mesmo esquema para todos os aparelhos , 3 Controlador de carga ?

Qual controlador de carga você recomenda ?



Em vez da régua de tomada , também pensei em usar Barra bornes.



Encontrei mais +/- o que estava procurando em uma postagem de 2012, ele usa duas RB's



> A tempos atraz quando fui implementar esse sistema quase não havia informações e não sabia como proceder nas ligações então fiz um album para quem precisar. Espero que ajude.
> 
> Álbum de Almirgas: Caixa Para Torre







Com todas as informações que você me passou eu já exclui a possibilidade de usar a font, pois o controlador de carga me possibilita evoluir para um sistema solar.

mais a questão e: eu consigo colocar todos os meus aparelhos ligados nesse circuito ?
com uma ou duas baterias 12v 7a?


Outra duvida seria: qual a Corrente do carregador desses Controlador Solar, você falou que a volt tem apenas 500mA e a VA tem 2A (Perfeita para as baterias em questão).

Mais e o controlador de carga, qual a corrente do carregador?
Em quanto tempo a bateria estaria carregada ?

----------


## rubem

Porque tanto medo de emendar fio manualmente?

Pega cabo com plug p4 (Exemplo: https://www.macrovirtual.com.br/cabo...omp-4-165-27/p ), e emenda na mão. Não precisa interruptor porque é só desplugar no modem ou RB.

Ou compra plug tipo esse e solda fio de 0,5mm: https://www.macrovirtual.com.br/comp...lack-4-3-128/p (Só que esse é de 2,1mm, a RB750GR3 se não me engano tem pino central mais grossinho e exige então plug p4 com centro com mais de 2,3mm, o de 2,5mm fica ok). Soldador de R$ 4,99 e solda de R$ 1,99 resolve.

É só cuidar polarização, e tomadas AC com plug de 2 pinos tem esse problema, elas não tem polarização, enquanto emendar ou soldar plug P4 garante polarização correta (Negativo fora, positivo no meio).

Também tem esses, caso não queira soldar: https://www.macrovirtual.com.br/cone...vel-062-9792/p

Esse tipo de produto tem em loja com produtos pra CFTV e cia. Qualquer fio fino serve, o consumo da RB e do modem será muito baixo, mal e mal 0,5A circulando, fio fino e emendado resolve (Onde NÃO devia ter emenda, e sim solda, é em casa, rumo a tomadas onde se liga equipamentos de alto consumo tipo 10A, como microondas, chuveiro, ou ferro de passar roupa, mas justo nas casas é que fazem a porquice de emendar fios na mão).

Se quiser usar barra sindal ( https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...mm-so-r264-_JM ), a vontade, mas é firula, isso tem baixa corrente circulando, pode emendar na mão e isolar com fita isolante. Solda garantiria contado, mas que funciona por DÉCADAS se emendar na mão, isso funciona.

Se vai usar bateria de 7Ah, o carregador ideal é de 0,7 a 1,4A. O seja, esse da VA:
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-276v3a07a-_JM

O modelo da Volt serve, ele tem 0,5A de corrente. Só que... custa ACHO que o dobro, não vejo porque pagar R$ 400 se tem algo de R$ 240 que resolve.

Mas veja, isso não permite integração com sistema solar, como falei não dá pra ligar em paralelo 2 carregadores (2 fontes, isoladas com diodo, dá sim, mas fonte não é carregador), a opção que passei com controlador de carga exige uma FONTE de uns 15V (Caso use sistema 12V, mas recomendo sistema solar 24V), nele não teria como aproveitar um CARREGADOR, só uma FONTE.

E se usar carregador de 0,7A em bateria de 7Ah, a carga completa leva 14h. Se for carregador da Volt de 0,5A, leva umas 19h. Se for o no break DC da VA com carregador de 2A, vai levar 5 horas. Mas isso é pra quando a bateria zerar. Se descarregar só 20% (Restar 80% de carga), vai levar 2 a 4h, esse restinho é meio que irrelevante se preocupar em recarregar rápido.

E tem muito post sobre isso por aqui, eu respondo sobre isso várias vezes por mês, peguei alguns aqui:

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=187005

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=178526

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=188192

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=187549

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=187491

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=187451

Se for no Google imagens e procurar digamos "24V under-linux", o "solar under-linux" vai achar ideias rapidinho pra esquemas de ligação, tem MUITA coisa aqui no fórum mas os títulos nos posts não ajudam muito a encontrar isso. E eu nunca vou falar "compre isso, isso e aquilo" porque detesto ouvir recomendação do tipo, prefiro uma explicação sobre vantagens e desvantagens das opções, quem tem que escolher sou eu (Ou o dono do provedor).

Que dá pra fazer coisa barata pra futuramente integrar com solar, isso dá, mas precisa alguma base de eletrônica, se está com receio de soldar ou emendar um mísero cabo com plug p4 então essa base está em falta, recomendo usar no break DC, e no futuro vender ele usado depois de botar um sistema solar a parte (Painel 265W, controlador 24V 20A, baterias de 95Ah, algo assim).

----------


## iPaulocesar

> Porque tanto medo de emendar fio manualmente?
> 
> Pega cabo com plug p4 (Exemplo: https://www.macrovirtual.com.br/cabo...omp-4-165-27/p ), e emenda na mão. Não precisa interruptor porque é só desplugar no modem ou RB.
> 
> Ou compra plug tipo esse e solda fio de 0,5mm: https://www.macrovirtual.com.br/comp...lack-4-3-128/p (Só que esse é de 2,1mm, a RB750GR3 se não me engano tem pino central mais grossinho e exige então plug p4 com centro com mais de 2,3mm, o de 2,5mm fica ok). Soldador de R$ 4,99 e solda de R$ 1,99 resolve.
> 
> É só cuidar polarização, e tomadas AC com plug de 2 pinos tem esse problema, elas não tem polarização, enquanto emendar ou soldar plug P4 garante polarização correta (Negativo fora, positivo no meio).
> 
> Também tem esses, caso não queira soldar: https://www.macrovirtual.com.br/cone...vel-062-9792/p
> ...


Obrigado amigo Rubem, você me ajudou muito com todo esse material, inclusive os links citados foram de grande ajuda.


Eu queria que você me ajudasse com uma última informação estou a um click de realizar a compra.

Todo o material desse tópico vai me ajudar por um bom tempo, até o ponto quando eu for mudar para energia solar.


Porém com os links que você me mostrou surgiu-me uma dúvida a respeito do comprimento de cabo e a força da fonte referente a esse comprimento.

Nesse exato momento a torre tem apenas 20 metros, mais já estou com os cabos cortados em 35 metros, pois o projeto de aumentar a altura da antena já existe.

O que eu queria saber é: qual das duas fontes eu não terei problema com o comprimento do cabo ?

Sendo que uma séria 
24v com 7a + 2a de carregamento.
e a outra.
27.6v com 3a + 0.7 de carregamento.


Uns 4a de diferença.

Obs: duas baterias 24v 7a ligadas em série.
https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...v7a2a-220w-_JM


https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...-276v3a07a-_JM

----------


## rubem

Quando o cabo é mais longo, o que ocorre é queda de tensão.

Digamos que terá 27V saindo da fonte lá em baixo, depois de 35m de cabo, se o consumo for o normal de um APC 5a, vai ter digamos 26,7V. Basicamente o cabo é um gigante resistor de alguns ohms, ele dissipa na forma de calor essa diferença (Mas dissipa digamos 0,1W em dezenas de metros, a temperatura do cabo aumenta 0,01°C, está muito longe de ser perigoso).

Se o seu consumo atual é de cerca de 1,6A com o modem, RB, e os rádios, uma fonte que fornece 3A é bem suficiente. Se no futuro pretende dobrar o número de rádios, passando pra digamos 8 rádios e o consumo total passando para 2,4A, aí sim seria um consumo UM POUCO alto pra essa fonte de 3A, mas se a intenção é manter só 4 rádios nessa torre (E aumentar clientes fazendo outras torres em outros locais) a fonte mais barata, de 3A serve.

Alias, não adianta colocar uma fonte de 5000000A, se o cabo for longo demais a tensão vai cair igual. Se o rádio consome 5W (0,2A em 24V), ele vai consumir isso seja alimentado por uma fonte de 3A ou de 3333333333A, e a corrente circulando no cabo será só o que o rádio consome, não é a potência da fonte que diz quanto o rádio irá consumir, então a potência da fonte não tem relação com eventuais problemas que pode ter.

35m pra sistema 24V tá ok. Pra sistema 12V provavelmente teria queda de tensão alta chegando lá em cima com menos de 11V as vezes, e por isso quase todo mundo usa sistema 24V, menor chance de problemas.

Só vai ter que ter certeza que o cable modem aceita essa tensão, senão vai precisar um conversor dc-dc step-down de R$ 10 pra reduzir ela pra 12V (Exemplo: https://produto.mercadolivre.com.br/...96-arduino-_JM ). Não que seja caro, mas vai ter que encomendar e esperar os correios entregarem, e ajustar o trimpot azul pra ter saída de 12V (Precisa multimetro plugado na saída pra ler a tensão e ir ajustando. Mas só faz isso 1 vez na vida, uma vez ajustado, nunca mais sai do ajuste).

----------


## iPaulocesar

Obrigado Rubem, por todas as informações e pela paciência.

Logo mais colocarei os resultados desse tópico em imagens aqui no fórum.


Obrigado

----------

